# Spiel im Internet Explorer



## reinert (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe im letzten halben Jahr ein kleines Spiel entwickelt, dass
auch unter Netscape wunderbar funktioniert.
Leider läuft bei Internet Explorer gar nichts.
Kennt sich jemand aus, was man da machen kann?
(Nachinstallieren, Treiber, Optionen im code was ändern?)

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Marcus
 ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2007)

Was ist das für ein Spiel ist das denn wenn es im Browser läuft?
Ist es ein Applet? Oder verwechselst du Java mit JavaScript?


----------



## reinert (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

http://www.forex-world.de/schach111006.html

Ich muss vorher bei Netscape die Java-Konsole gesondert vorher
aktivieren und dann geht es.
Es ist ein Applet. Javascript ist nicht dabei.

Ich habe dieses Spiel vorher 2 Jahre in Borland C++ entwickelt und
habe jetzt den Code für Java angepaßt. Schach ist mein Hobby seit Jahren.


Marcus


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2007)

Ich glaub, du musst dir den Code nochmal ansehen. Das Programm zeichnet verkehrt und blockiert Mausaktionen.
Verwendeter Browser: Opera 9.1


----------



## André Uhres (20. Jan 2007)

Du musst vielleicht ein "jar" Archiv erstellen wo alle benötigten Klassen und Bilder drin sind und dann das Applet über dieses Archiv starten.
Es scheint nämlich so zu sein, als ob manches fehlen würde (mit Firefox): das Schachbrett ist einfach nur ganz rot, sonst ist nix drin zu sehen.


----------

